# Ringo and Skitter Are Here For Two Weeks!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My former foster, Ringo, now named O'Malley, is here with his brother, Skitter.

Lucky me!!! YIPEEEE!!! 

Not great pics, but I have 2-weeks to get a good one. Our little Ringo is the smallest little thing.
I doubt he tips the scale at 4-pounds. Based on Jops, and Frankie's weight, I'm thinkin' 3 1/2 pounds.

Check out his little face. Along with Skitter. They are enjoying the bed ~ :wub: 

*HERE'S OUR LITTLE RINGO
*
[attachment=52214:Ringo09.jpg]

*RINGO O'MALLEY, WITH BROTHER SKITTER, IN THE BACKGROUND

[attachment=52215:Ringo093.jpg]

RINGO'S STUBBY LITTLE MUG...GOSH HE'S THE APPLE OF MY EYE

[attachment=52216:Ringo192.jpg]




*


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey is too adorable Deb. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ May 7 2009, 08:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773413


> Hey is too adorable Deb. :wub:[/B]



Isn't he a doll baby, Debbie? Wow, I haven't seen him in a couple years!! He remembers his old BFF (LBB), they are having a blast.

Hard to believe this little angel would have passed within months. Now look at him, years later!!

Just in case anyone missed this, here's his thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...81&hl=RINGO

I'm so lucky!! He's back on my lap, and giving me kissies. Skitter likes me, too ~ :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I just read his thread and oh my did he come a long way!! Bless his little heart and you Deb for giving him the fighting chance he needed. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

What a cutie. You know grandma it has been a long time since you posted any pictures of the twins.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Two darling babies to love! O'Malley or Ringo has my heart, cutie pie face!!!!! You are going to have a good time!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow Ringo looks great, so how are they doing with the kids


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, Deb, that is so great that you have two visitors!! I'm glad it is working out!!! And it's great that Ringo is doing so well!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I just read his story and wow! He is such a cute little guy and to hear about his life is just really something. What wonderful work rescue groups do! I'm just continually amazed. I just love all of you!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just read his story too and I can't get over what a difference. That's one cute and lucky little guy. 
Its so good to see a happy ending.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I definitely remember that little guy! I also remember the raffle! We had great fun helping
that little Ringo! He sure looks good!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY RINGO!!! (Just can't get used to O'Malley, sorry!)

He has the same sweet face, Deb. I think it's great that you get to have him for two weeks to love and spoil!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

How adorable!!! Little love bug Ringo should be added to the tongue video, and Skitter to the bad hair day video! Absolutely adorable.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Ringo and Skitter are so cute,it will not be hard to spoil them :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (KAG @ May 7 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773510


> How adorable!!! Little love bug Ringo should be added to the tongue video, and Skitter to the bad hair day video! Absolutely adorable.
> xoxoxoxo[/B]



Kerry you are too funny lmao

```

```
Bad Hair Day video

```

```


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 7 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773484


> I definitely remember that little guy! I also remember the raffle! We had great fun helping
> that little Ringo! He sure looks good![/B]


Oh, Brit, doesn't he look great. He is the smallest little thing, yet full of himself. And yep, the raffle
was a blast!! That was so much fun ~ :chili: 

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ May 7 2009, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773485


> YAY RINGO!!! (Just can't get used to O'Malley, sorry!)[/B]


Me either. I still call him Ringo. His mom gets after me, but oh well. 

For two weeks, he's our little "Ringo". Yep, needs to fit in with the other Rock Stars!! :HistericalSmiley: 


QUOTE (KAG @ May 7 2009, 11:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773510


> How adorable!!! Little love bug Ringo should be added to the tongue video, and Skitter to the bad hair day video! Absolutely adorable.
> xoxoxoxo[/B]


Skitter's hair is driving me nuts. I can't stand it. He has two top-knots going on. One on the top of his head, and another at the top of his
snout, which has very long hair, and is hanging down over his nose, and into his mouth. She wants it to grow out, until it fits in the top knot.

Good heavens, poor Skitter has enough goin' on his head ~ lol


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh what a kissable little face. Just adorable. Yikes and sooooo tiny. :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Gosh Deb, they are just so precious. It's so nice you get to have them visit and see how well they're doing.


----------

